# head gasket change



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

i have a 16 hp intek briggs i blows alot of oil soo im guessing it need a head gasket is it real difficult to replace?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

If you caught it early enough should be easy,just take your time maybe take notes or mark parts when removing,also make sure both surfaces are well clean be for install new gasket.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok thanks!!!!


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

digital cameras are wonderful. take plenty of pics as you go.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok il be sure to doo that!!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Fredneck said:


> digital cameras are wonderful. take plenty of pics as you go.





Yes they are... I use mine alot for that very purpose take plenty of pictures from every angle you can.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

I'll be sure to doooo that thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevellefool (Mar 9, 2016)

Blowing oil, sound more like rings or valve seats .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

tracguy,
What do you mean by "blowing oil "?
As in leaking out,or as in smoking badly ? 
If it's blowing oil out the carb, it could,as Chevellefool suggests,be rings,or valves.
If it's losing oil out the seam of the sump/case, you may have loose sump bolts.
If it's smoking badly, it's probably the head gasket .


----------

